# Marconi Sentinel Receiver.



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

It's not one I'm familiar with but anyone interested there's one for sale on ebay :-


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/marconi-s...io_Receivers_Transceivers&hash=item41805a2818


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Not a bad price, as long as it works....


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

The Marconi Sentinel receiver was a re-badged version of the Eddystone Model 1004 receiver type approved for use as a reserve communications receiver aboard merchant ships.

http://www.eddystoneusergroup.org.uk/Data%20Sheets/Marine%20Comms%20Receiver%201004%207-73.pdf


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

IMR used the same Eddystone receiver as the reserve set on some of the ships they equipped. IIRC it wasn't rebadged.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I used to use them as a working rx for MF...they were good there.


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

They were fabulous compared to the Alert. Redifon badged them too. There's a nice Atalanta for sale, and for only £3K+ a WW2 B2 clandestine radio.
Andrew


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

What was wrong with the Alert - switch it on and forget about it. That diode detector was a bit inovative I must admit.

John T


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> What was wrong with the Alert - switch it on and forget about it. John T


Or, alternatively, switch it off and forget about it. Either had the same result. (Jester)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Ron Stringer said:


> Or, alternatively, switch it off and forget about it. Either had the same result. (Jester)


Good point but at least you didn't have to reach over and tune it!

John T


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

I once heard some faint clicking coming from the Alert. It was a ship 100 yards away using CW as most ships did. Frequently I used the Lodestone as a watch receiver with the nulls abeam and that was good. 
Andrew


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

My memory could be playing tricks again, but I thought you were supposed to transmit using MCW on 500kcs. Wasn't there an interlock on the Oceanspan ensuring that it did just that? Thinking about it though, it was pretty stupid not to have a BFO on the Not So Alert. Maybe we should have learned those clicking languages from South Africa.

John T


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

it was certainly a requirement for British ships/ Coast stations to use only MCW on 500kcs. I think most northern EU also did same, but others, including coast stations seemed to use only CW.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I always used MCW on MF.

The Lifeguard N was a very good 500 watch rx as well, especially with its BFO.

Great days, I miss them....


----------

